
The Longest Photographic Exposures in History - stilist
http://itchyi.squarespace.com/thelatest/2010/7/20/the-longest-photographic-exposures-in-history.html
======
bcl
Very interesting! With such long exposures how is it that it doesn't become
totally washed out and over-exposed? Is the pinhole aperture so small that
with shorter exposures (days instead of months) that the images would be
under-exposed?

